# Fruit Juice?



## Lolavegas (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked before but...more conflicting info I need your advice on...'unsweetened fruit juice' appears to be recommended in any diabetes diet book...then else where fruit juice is the devils spawn!!

Which brand of fruitjuice is safe?  I don't trust them...POM seems to be sugar free...what about Innocent Smoothies?

Any ideas?  I used to have a juicer but was too lazy to cut all the fruit up first and almost got concussion from a peach stone shooting through the side at warp speed 10!  And you get about a teaspoon of juice from around 6 tons of fruit (Ok I'm exaggerating!)


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 24, 2010)

the diet sheet the doctor threw at me said only 1 glass of fresh juice a day - So im unsure, i have been sticking to one glass a day (well until yesterday that is when i snapped and stuck fingers up to everything lol), How about sugar free fruit juice like robinsons fruit and barly, i give that to my son but dont know if its any good for diabetics.


----------



## dorsetlad (Aug 24, 2010)

I find that most fruit juices seem to have lots of sugar.  I read somewhere, for the life of me I can't remember where (I've read soooo much since diagnosis), that the no added sugar fruit squash is a really good alternative.  I must admit that it's not as fulfilling as natural fruit juice, but having had a small glass with breakfast every day for the past month or so, I'm now beginning to enjoy it.

Brian


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 24, 2010)

My son enjoys it  im very fussy on what he eats and drinks and i find the lack of sugar is ezxcellent for him - i dont know if diabetics have to watch out for aspartemin (i think thats how its spelt) ythough, its asweetner (robinsons dont contain it) but i heard its a very bad for oyu sweetner.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 24, 2010)

Onyx said:


> the diet sheet the doctor threw at me said only 1 glass of fresh juice a day



That's my approach (but I ran out of freshly squeezed orange juice yesterday) 

But it is largely down to how you react to it rather than anything a diet sheet says. Have you done any testing to work that out for yourself?

Interestingly, natural fruit sugars are not as bad as refined sugar (for example) because they are normally bound up with the pulp of the fruit and so the GI is not as high as you'd expect. I understand that this is still the case even in fruit juices.

The sugar-free option may be worth looking at, if you don't mind the sugar substitutes used.

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 24, 2010)

Onyx said:


> My son enjoys it  im very fussy on what he eats and drinks and i find the lack of sugar is ezxcellent for him - i dont know if diabetics have to watch out for aspartemin (i think thats how its spelt) ythough, its asweetner (robinsons dont contain it) but i heard its a very bad for oyu sweetner.



There are those who make all sorts of outlandish claims about sweeteners. Personally, I simply dislike the taste of them and they rarely satisfy my sweet tooth anyway (the exception to that is the zero sugar cokes around. I actually don't mind them for some reason!).

Andy


----------



## wallycorker (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm a non-insulin dependent Type 2 and I keep well away from all fruit juices these days since I started testing and found out how high they took me.

However, I find just about all fruits to be OK for me just so long as I eat small amounts and spread my intake out keeping a gap of one hour between eating each piece. I eat a lot of fruit - quite a lot more than the recommended 5-a-day that is advised.

John


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2010)

I think the one thing that you need to know about fruit juices is that insulin dependent diabetics often use them as hypo treatments because they raise your blood sugar levels so quickly - within minutes if not seconds. I used to like fresh OJ, but can only drink it now if I need a rapid boost to my BG. 

If you do want to continue drinking it, then only drink as part of a meal - any other time you are more or less bound to get a rapid spike.


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 24, 2010)

Onyx said:


> My son enjoys it  im very fussy on what he eats and drinks and i find the lack of sugar is ezxcellent for him - i dont know if diabetics have to watch out for aspartemin (i think thats how its spelt) ythough, its asweetner (robinsons dont contain it) but i heard its a very bad for oyu sweetner.




You're thinking of Aspartame. I've done a fair bit of research into the subject, and a lot of people will tell you scare stories about it changing moods, giving people behavioural problems, neurological difficulties and the like. My advice? Ignore them. They're anecdotal at best, 'conspiracy' theories  at the worst. It takes a ridiculous amount to go over the RDA per kg of body weight. Just be sensible and there's no real issue I've ever found. 

In rare cases, some people will get on badly with it, but you'd have found that before now, I think. But if you're unsure, try and stick to sucralose as a sweetner. It's under the brand name Splenda, and there are lots of supermarket own make drinks which are sucralose only. Tesco and Sainsburys only use sucralose 

Just my thoughts


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to love fruit juice and drank it by the litre, I really miss it too. I got a juicer and sometimes make my own so I know there's no other sugar or sweeteners added, but even that's a rare treat unless I'm hypo. The trouble with smoothies is they mostly have banana in them to sweeten the mix and that's one of the most sugar loaded fruits on the planet. I still eat berries, and don't seem to have many problems with them.


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 24, 2010)

Alison, two non banana smoothies (I have a rather encyclopedic knowledge, since I love smoothies, but can't STAND bananas) are Innocent's Lime & Kiwi, and their Cherry and Blackberry one


----------

